# White Letters Wearing Off on Black Computer Keyboards



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2016)

Has anyone else had their letters wear off on their keyboards?  We have a new keyboard now and I'd like for this not to happen.  We don't even use the computer that much, I can see if someone was working from their home computer.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2016)

Never here, SB, but you can get replacement letters on Amazon or many other places.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 16, 2016)

Try this..
.

.
https://www.amazon.com/Goliton®-Uni...1476616436&sr=8-6&keywords=keyboard+protector


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2016)

:thanks:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2016)

I just buy a new keyboard when this happens -- they are pretty cheap nowdays, probably less than buying new letters.  Thrift shops are full of them, too.  Just be sure they have the USB connector and not the old round one with the pins.  I got a brand new Dell keyboard at a thrift shop last week for $2.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 16, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I just buy a new keyboard when this happens -- they are pretty cheap nowdays, probably less than buying new letters.  Thrift shops are full of them, too.  Just be sure they have the USB connector and not the old round one with the pins.  I got a brand new Dell keyboard at a thrift shop last week for $2.



I always buy cheap keyboards, and over the years i've bought quite a few, as computers is(are?) my hobby.   


Here is where I buy the majority of electronics; the link is for "keyboards": http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.1&Description=keyboards


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks guys, it bugs my husband more than me if a letter is partially worn on the keyboard, he looks at the keys more than I do.  The new keyboard that came with the HP is really tiny compared to any of our old ones too, like they just shrunk it.


----------



## Carla (Oct 16, 2016)

I have no computer, only an I-pad. Keyboard is a decent size but using my fat fingers instead of a pad or mouse, I sometimes hit a name instead of a thread and the profile appears. This is almost always by accident, so I hope you all understand! Getting better at it though!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm on my second black keyboard where that has happened.  The one I have now is less than a year old, I think.  They seem to be applied like stickers.  Maybe the previous ones were painted on, IDK.


----------

